# Possible relocation, or loss of job....



## Rebbetzin (Jul 8, 2011)

It is finally "official" my husband's company is relocating the entire North American Manufacturing to Florence, South Carolina. Within the next 30 days we will know if we are "invited" to be moved.

The office here has been "support" for a manufacturing plant in Mexico. But with the continued violence in Mexico, the engineers here refuse to go down to the Mexican Plant anymore. But with this move they are cutting the number of employees by 1/3!

I guess South Carolina made the company a great offer so, in the next 30 days we will know if my husband still has a job or not. They will offer him a good layoff package, I am sure, since he has been with the company over 30 years. And he has a pension plan with them. 

I covet your prayers for this transition.

I would love to leave this desert!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Jul 8, 2011)

I hope it works out for you guys. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 8, 2011)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I hope it works out for you guys. I will keep you in my prayers.


Thanks! I know my husband doesn't want to move to SC.   I like adventures! 

But, dread the thought of packing up this house where I have lived since 1980!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (Jul 8, 2011)

You would love the Carolinas.  It's so green!!  And it is a new adventure.  When my husband retired from building houses in Florida in 2000, we moved from the beach area to a ranch in Oklahoma.  Talk about a change.  But we love it.

I found out a lot of new things about him.  He knew how to operate equipment.  Who knew??  

It's a lot of work to move, but you get rid of excess "stuff" and get into a whole new climate with other ideas, etc.

I hope you get to move.  If not, won't it be fun to have him around all the time? (LOL)

DonnaBelle


----------



## Rebbetzin (Jul 8, 2011)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> If not, won't it be fun to have him around all the time? (LOL)
> 
> DonnaBelle


Funny, when my uncle retired my aunt said "I got twice the husband at half the income!"

He is the type to keep busy for the most part. We enjoy doing things together. I would love to have a farm, he says he is too lazy for that kind of life!


----------



## elevan (Jul 8, 2011)

I wish you the best in whatever life has in store for you


----------



## jodief100 (Jul 10, 2011)

I wish you the best and I know you have the strength and courage to succeed whatever live has given you.  

I lived my whole life in the desert (south of Phoenix).  I am now in Kentucky and love having seasons.  The humidity sucks though!  I do miss the desert, especially in the spring when the cacti bloom.  I miss all the desert birds, especially all the pretty colorful hummingbirds.  All we have here is the Ruby Throated hummingbird.


----------

